# febuary to August transformation



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys

heres how I looked in Febuary



















Heres now

Morning Shot










After gym session


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Holy sh*t - excellent work mate. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done but pull your fecking boxers up son!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

thats excellent mate.what chems have you used?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Massive respect mate, thats a great transformation.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

good work on getting the afro sorted too :thumbup1:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

feck me, brilliant, what EXACTLY have you been doing... I will do this!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

great transformation mate:thumbup1:.....


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

briliant transformation mate


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Its hard to judge by the 2nd picture as you have a t-shirt and hat on and are carrying some baskets :thumb:


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I cant see the pics. Any idea why? Well done though lol


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Your core temp And training intensity must be through the roof to melt your shirt off at the gym!!

Great results though!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Super duper mate! Well done!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

no ****ing way!!!

that is brilliant


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Epic transformation mate! Congrats!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

What did you use mate? what was your training like? congratulations.

I can't get rid of my belly last 3 years let alone Feb to August lol.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome results, congrats. Please post up how you achieved? Thanks...


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Great results, what did you do to get like that!?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

fair play bud!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

dying to know what he's been doing... genuinely, awesome change


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Brilliant mate well done! :thumb:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Quality


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> dying to know what he's been doing... genuinely, awesome change


I'm going to say.....

Diet nailed

Training nailed

Rest..... Yep, nailed!

Great work indeed


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

AWESOME buddy, well impressed. Now put everyone out of their misery and tell us what you did.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloody hell that's some transformation in such a short time. Very interested in how you managed to do that, however I'm sure it wasn't easy! Well done. : )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I call complete and utter bull ****

Your face is shown in the fat pics why wouldnt you show it in the pics where the physique is good


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oooo Breda don't do what I done in that thread before lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ps well done amazing work!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Breda said:


> I call complete and utter bull ****
> 
> Your face is shown in the fat pics why wouldnt you show it in the pics where the physique is good


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo Breda don't do what I done in that thread before lol


I saw that thread but i'll neg every fcuker who disagrees indiscriminately until i'm proven wrong


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Breda said:


> I saw that thread but i'll neg every fcuker who disagrees indiscriminately until i'm proven wrong


x2


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bomber1966 said:


> x2


X3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> I call complete and utter bull ****
> 
> Your face is shown in the fat pics why wouldnt you show it in the pics where the physique is good


Jelly


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> X3


What's this a fvckin maths quiz?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

amazing work, although you do have a high metabolism and good gynes, i couldn't do that in a year no matter how hard i tried! One of the best transformations i've seen, well done.

Now don't go ruining this thread by bullshiit natty stories!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Jelly


Fully


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> What's this a fvckin maths quiz?


X3


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dont believe you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> Dont believe you


Swear you only come out when you smell BS


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

I really want to believe in this, as it would set a whole new benchmark for me. But I just can't see how in 7 months this amazing change is achievable. Please post up how you did it please bro.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Swear you only come out when you smell BS


always lurking in the background ready to pounce...........


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> always lurking in the background ready to pounce...........


Where was you when gymgym was threatenin to kill me with his bare hands lol

good to see you mate


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Where was you when gymgym was threatenin to kill me with his bare hands lol
> 
> good to see you mate


haha.....didnt catch that one mate good to see you too....you got a link for this keyboard showdown you speak of??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> haha.....didnt catch that one mate good to see you too....you got a link for this keyboard showdown you speak of??


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178637-thread-year-bouncers-security-guards-gymgym-bullsh-tting-found-out.html

you need to get a few pages deep before it gets good


----------



## Waynoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice trans. Whats your diet like?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Waynoo said:


> Nice trans. Whats your diet like?


we may never know, he's probably down the gym whilst us fat bastards tuck into a gingsters whilst replying to posts!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I tip my hat to ya str4nger....bloody excellent work mate, fair play to ya dude!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing, absolutley amazing, well done to you, tell us how you did it.....

or fcuk off.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Very well done mate, excellent turn around in 6 months!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DNP probably would get it done in 2 months...


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Amazing progress, well done.

Like the others, I'm interested in how you achieved it (diet/training/supps/etc)


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done mate, awesome progress.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome

share your secrets


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tren is magic stuff


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

hey guys

sorry just got back from 2 weeks in cuba

As youll see I didnt show my face in any pics. If you want I will lol.

To be honest I ran my first cycle ever while dieting. I have been dieting since February, then the last 10 weeks I threw some tren and prop in the mix (first cycle but low dose) and had amazing results. Fat just melted off. I was eating around 1500 calories a day and doing cardio twice a day. To be honest I didn't really put much size on but it did allow me to hold onto what I had while I dieted hard.

I threw in some anavar in the last 6 weeks which helped with the vascularity, my veins were going nuts. Started my pct on holiday but I was training daily even in a **** gym. Back to my usual routine now and guna bulk till January and then see where I am.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome work one of the best transformations I've seen!

Powermyself are doing a free set of Sequioa fat calipers when you buy any fat burner atm (though OP you look like you've shed enough fat!)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bloody amazing !!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

dnp + tren + test

+ 6 months off work

maybe creatine? lol


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

hello just out of interest could you give a general guide of what you eat on a day and when you take the supplements, i'm pretty much the same as you were in February but seriously would love to get ripped like you!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

it kind of changed over the process

I have my training book around somewhere ill dig it out and pm you.

I ran dnp once but it was hard, did it prior to my cycle.

creatine bloated me and I didnt like it so left it out.

Im guna start a lean bulk soon so I have to reconfigure my diet. Ive still got my abs after stuffing my face at an all inclusive for 2 weeks so im quite happy. Just gotta make sure they dont completely disappear now


----------



## MarkHenry88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Could you PM me your training book as well? Great transformation!


----------



## Jamiefaries1 (Sep 13, 2012)

And me


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats on the transformation man ! Really good work there


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

excellent one! you're great


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good effort mate-awesome transformation. Whilst your pm`ing your log about any chance of a copy mate? would be nice to get something to bounce off.

Well done again.

Al...


----------



## AuburnMuscle (May 27, 2011)

Inspirational change,

Well done !


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Great transformation bud keep it up


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing transformation

Uve got a pm buddy


----------

